# Fish Fry Fundraiser Friday 6/17 @ GB Boat Ramp



## g_fisher (Jun 16, 2016)

Fish Fry fundraiser this Friday June 17th starting at 6 PM. Taking place at GB Boat ramp pavillion. Red snapper and other local species will be served, starting at 6$/plate. Alcohol will be available, raffles, and live music!!! Should be a fun time, please come out!


----------

